# Travis bike motor



## John D (Mar 21, 2015)

I'm rebuilding a Travis motor, about 1950. Does anyone have a source for the decals that go on the tank and mag cover? I also need a rubber grip for the Tyco throttle. Also having trouble finding new oil seals for the crankshaft. Any help would be appreciated. John D.


----------

